# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  query string

## Skye Roseboom

i am trying to do a query where the user enters the query type eg title, author, ect. and the user enters the query string eg &#34;fun with asp&#34;
ok my problem is how do you do a Like query where the all title for instance that have &#34;fun with asp&#34; as part of thier title are returned
heres what i have
strSQL = &#34;SELECT * FROM Publications WHERE &#39;&#34;& request(&#34;type&#34 :Wink: &&#34;&#39; Like 
&#39;*&#34;& request(&#34;string&#34 :Wink: &&#34;*&#39; &#34;

type is the type of query like if its a title or author
string is the user entered stearch string
both type and string are posted from a previous page.  

the strSQL line doesnt give me an error but it also doesnt return anything

----------

